# putting battery/AW in a porter any ideas?



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm currently trying to squish batteries, an AW card & phoenix P5 into a 1/20.3 bachmann sidetank porter without losing too much weight. I'm sure someone has done this at some point. Any suggestions or better yet, pictures? The only thing I really don't want is hardware in the cab (like the speaker) and I don't want to use LiPo batteries. Other than that I'm open to any ideas at this point.

If I take the weight out I have tons of room but I'm thinkin' the lil' fella wouldn't be able to get out of it's own way with the weights gone. I could put shot in the domes but it wouldn't be enough and I don't think the batteries would make up for it either.

So, any ideas would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Terry


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

I think TOC put the batteries in the saddle tanks, puts the weight over the drivers..


----------

